# Xp computers for cnc router?



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi all, Windows XP service, updates etc. will end in April. Will there be any foreseen problems with CNC Routers that use Windows XP computers if and when the XP computer fails? I would think thy still can be repaired for some time to come ( I HOPE ). I have read that CNC Routers that use XP work best with Service Pak 2 and not SP 3. Any opinions will be welcomed. Thanks, Art


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

ART if this was me I definitely have that system backed up


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

If your machine needs to run XP then you should not need any updates in fact it should not be hooked to the internet at all. At the company I work for the have 2 Biesse's and both are running off windows 95


----------



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks all and as to the back up I always have more than one back up ready to go and I just might buy one more XP just in case. Thanks again, Art


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Microsoft will abandon XP, that does not mean the 3rd partys will, at least for the near future. Many businesses still use XP because of its stability. Just because Microsoft wrote the program doesn't mean they are the only game in town. I use 3rd party "free" software for media for 8.1 Pro and it is way better than Windows Media Player ($9.95 extra) The problem will be that Microsoft will not provide patches for "holes" that create security issues so if it is not connected to the internet there is no problem. MAKE sure you use up to date (Mcafee, Norton, etc) security and you will be OK. That should avoid any viruses you might get using 3rd party software. And your multiple back up idea is a good one. Flash drives are better for that task than disks. In fact they are required for a 8.1 backup, disks won't work.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Two things fail in XP computers that are recoverable. Power supply and hard drive. Clone the hard drive and replace the old with the clone. I have a shop do this for me. The power supply WILL fail long before any other part. Buy a spare, less than a couple hundred bucks for thw two preventive measures. I have purchased refurbished machines as spares. Win 7 will be gone soon and Win 8 is something of a dog, or so it seems. Make sure you clean out the dust from time to time, be gentle with connectors so you don't crack the circuit boards, and make sure your cooling fans are spinning merrily along. Check for air flow and clean the dust out of the heat sink! 

I keep trying to plant the idea of Micro$oft reissuing XP but relabeling it as Windows Legacy edition. They could require paid support and I'd be very happy to pay for it. It is really the best OS for business, particularly for legacy applications that are mission critical. How bad is Win 8--bad enough to shake Steve Balmer out of the President's chair.


----------



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks Gary, Yes to all you have stated. Being that the XP Computer is a dedicated computer for the CNC Router there should not be a need for updates. But if for some reason that computer crashes, then the need to download any Service Packs from Windows web sight will not be there. At that time it will be necessary to find a 3 party download and hope it will download clean. I still would like to know what you all have for a Service pack on your Windows computer? Do you have S.P. 2 AND S.P. 3 or Just S.P. 2? My reason for asking this question is that I am building a Windows XP PRO Computer at this time just for CNC Routing and when it's completed I will do a Backup ( on a Flash Drive ) or two of that computer. So any advice you have on this Build will be appreciated. Thanks, Art


----------



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks Tom, your statements are to the point and fact. I also think MICROSOFT made a bad choice with the win.8. I will not buy it, that is until I can't use XP OR WIN 7 any more. Also as to maintenance for computers, it has become a normal practice to clean out my computer with all the dust that can get in there. I also replace the CPU Thermal Grease sometimes after cleaning the Heat Sink and I also have an extra Power Supply,Hard Drave ( with a full new update on it Ready to go ) and check every thing inside. Art


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

My current laptops both run Windows 8.1 Pro. It removed a lot of the bugs in Windows 8 but it still has its share of problems. It drives me up the wall sometimes and I am not a novice with MS. The learning curve from XP to Windows 8 would be unreal. There is no such thing as a perfect operating system for computers so we live with what is out there. If they were perfect there would be no need for service packs. My suggestion to you with XP is to do multiple backups with what you have now. If you have kept it updated it should have all of the Service packs that MS has put out. There will be no more so what you have is all there is. You could also buy new XP disk (it's still on Ebay and will probably be a lot of people dumping it real soon) and download the current service packs to have a pure clean copy before the deadline. You might want to check out CNCzone.com to see what those guys are doing. Many of them are pros and are pretty savvy on the subject. I don't think Tom will ever see his Legacy version due to the direction the companies are moving. MS went from Win 7 to Win 8 to replicate tablet and phone software. Example: MS did not include DVD reader software in 8.1 "because nobody uses CD/DVD drives anymore." Yeah, right -- they didn't want to pay the royalties & want you to buy tablets. They are going toward getting all software from the "cloud" for a price of course. Their business model is that desktops died years ago and laptops are on the way out.


----------



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

Gary, I can say we somewhat think alike. I built a computer kit from Radio Shack some time in the 70's and had to write my own programs, then I bought a EPSON QX10. Then I had to learn to write programs in CPM. Then the COMADOR came out and bought one of them. And then came Windows and I was lost for some time with Win. 98. Then 98 SE was not much of a change and XP. Then I skipped over to Win 7 and though this is it and now Win 8. Maybe you can tell I don't have a problem with change but I don't like Win 8. Art


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't like Win 8 about 20% of the time. lol


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Garyk said:


> I don't like Win 8 about 20% of the time. lol


Seems like Microsoft missed a market chance completely then. Win 6 would have been perfect for you!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

*Duplicate drive must be a clone!*



Atom said:


> Thanks Tom, your statements are to the point and fact. I also think MICROSOFT made a bad choice with the win.8. I will not buy it, that is until I can't use XP OR WIN 7 any more. Also as to maintenance for computers, it has become a normal practice to clean out my computer with all the dust that can get in there. I also replace the CPU Thermal Grease sometimes after cleaning the Heat Sink and I also have an extra Power Supply,Hard Drave ( with a full new update on it Ready to go ) and check every thing inside. Art


Hi, simply copying the drive is insufficient as it will not boot or run. It must be a clone or sector by sector exact duplicate. I always have a good local shop do that for me and switch out the drive as well, that way its there problem if there's an issue.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I got a Cirago Dual Hard drive dock to clone my hard drives. It would be worth it at$45. This way you could keep a complete copy of your hard drive on hand. Here is a link from Amazon. Amazon.com : Cirago Drive Dock : External Hard Drives : Computers & Accessories.

Bill


----------



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

I use Farstone Driveclone, Art


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Atom, thanks for the FarStone suggestion. I'm providing XP refurbished computers to my clients and this will enable me to replace the drives with new ones. Tom


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

4DThinker said:


> Seems like Microsoft missed a market chance completely then. Win 6 would have been perfect for you!



I use Win 8.1 pro everyday and like all of the preceding software versions that Microsoft has put on the market it has it's share of "bugs". I am unaware of any software that has been "perfect" out of the box and did not need updates & patches. I'm even one of those dummies that likes to play with "beta" software. Maybe coming from a world of fiber optics & Amdhal mainframes spoiled me. lol
I don't have the bank account to afford that on a personal level so I'm stuck with the commercial market. lol But Windows always presents a challenge and I love a challenge. The poster that commented you have to have sector by sector compatibility is right and that is why you need to follow Microsoft's explicit directions on creating clean copies of your original software. On the other hand if you are a "registered" customer you can always purchase start disks for your system but must back up "your data". XP and previous versions excepted. That is why you have to bite the bullet and occasionally upgrade & learn new OS software. 
JMO.....


----------



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

Just for reference; I use Mach3 on an XP for the CNC and design with Aspire 4.0 on an XP in the shop and Win 7 Pro in the house. All works swell.


----------



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks Gale for that information. Art


----------



## Carlswoodturning (Mar 6, 2013)

I sure wish Mach 3/4 would run on Linux, I would have my machine computer running a very simple version of Linux, and do my design work in the ever changing Windows world, until the Cad/Cam community started supporting Linux.

Linux has a steep learning curve, if you want to do everything with it, but for a dedicated machine running one program (Mach 3) it would be surprisingly simple. 

The design work is a whole different world, but if you could dedicate a machine for Cad/Cam, and do everything else (email, Facebook, browsing, etc) on other machines, all the complications Microsoft has forced on us would not be an issue, and all our CNC software would function with simple stripped down versions of Linux.


----------

